# How to disable internet connectivity on Sony Ericsson K800i phone?!!



## Corner (28 Nov 2009)

I have a Sony Ericsson K800i and I wanted to disable the internet connectivity as the phone tends to connect to the internet unwantingly when the button on the front is touched accidentally. This is costing me in my monthly bill and I cannot find a setting to disable it. Maybe I have to speak with the service operator? A great phone apart from this...oh and apart from the annoying sliding camera lens shutter for the on the back!!


----------



## paddyjnr (28 Nov 2009)

I have the same phone with the same problem.. Best thing I could do was to ring the service operator and they disabled the internet connection from their end which now stops me from sending or recieving picture messages. The problem is sorted other than that.


----------



## Corner (29 Nov 2009)

Glad to see I'm not on my own! Have contacted the service operator and been given the same feedback as yourself. The picture message thing is a bit of a pain if you tend to send alot of them.


----------



## Papercut (29 Nov 2009)

You could change your connectivity settings by adding a character to the end of your existing ones so that the connection would fail. Then whenever you need to connect you will just have to delete that one character. It's a bit of a pain, but would solve your problem.


----------



## Corner (30 Nov 2009)

good suggestion...have tried that and it works a treat


----------



## Elsie11 (1 Dec 2009)

Can somebody please tell me how to do this, Where should I be adding a character? 

(step by step)
(sorry)

Elsie


----------



## Corner (2 Dec 2009)

Elsie11 said:


> Can somebody please tell me how to do this, Where should I be adding a character?
> 
> (step by step)
> (sorry)
> ...


 
I went into settings-connectivity-internet settings-internet profiles. Within internet profiles i deleted the existing profiles and this done the trick! Now the phone tries to connect to the web but fails. It was so annoying and cost me a small fortune.


----------



## Elsie11 (2 Dec 2009)

That's done the job. Thank you.


----------



## LG87 (25 Feb 2013)

I have the same problem.  I can't delete all the intenet profiles because some of them say "not available because the current profile is locked".

Neither can I add a character to the existing profiles.  Any other ideas?


----------

